# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چند سوال درمورد رشته های برق  کامپیوترحسابداری

## amirhesam

سلام دوستان يه چندتا سوال مهم دارممن رشته رياضي هستم دارم واسه دانشگاه گيلان ميخونم ولي دارم اون طرف قضيه هم نگاه ميكنم كه اگه قبول نشم ازاد شرايطش چي هست حالا اولين سوالم:١- از بين رشته هاي برق و كامپيوتر و حسابداري نسبت به درامد و فرصت شغلي به ترتيب كدومشون خوبه؟٢- گيرم دولتي قبول نشدم رفتم ازاد شهريه هاي رشته بالا رو بي زحمت بگيندمتون گرم بد جور ذهنمو مشغول كرده

----------


## helix

به نظرم کامپیوتر بهتر از همه باشه شهریه هم حدودا 1 تومن میشه
کلا رشته هایی که کار عملی ندارن حدودا 1 تومنه

----------


## amirhesam

بقيه دوستان هم لطفا كمك كنن

----------


## khaan

برق فرصت شغلیش خیلی خوبه همینطور حسابداری که توش بیکار خیلی کم هست. هرکدوم هم ارشدش داشته باشی قطعا شاغل میشی

----------


## konkurbank

ببين رشته برق خيلي خوبه و كارشم هست و الآن اين رشته بهترين رشته از لحاظ محبوبيت و كار گروه رياضيه (بعد مكانيك بعد عمران و بعد كامپيوتر)  ولي بايد در نظر بگيري كه 6 درصد كل دانشجو هاي ايران ( خييييييلي زياده) در حال حاضر  رشتشون برقه اگه بتوني گليم خودتو بين اونا از آب بيرون بكشي كه مسلمآ برق خيلي فوق العاده هست نسبت به كامپيوتر...
از لحاظ شهريه هم بستگي به واحد هايي كه برميداري داره ولي همونطور كه دوستمون گفت هرترم حدود يك تومن و اين دورشته از لحاظ شهريه زياد فرقي با هم ندارن...

----------


## مسیح

ببین تو رشته ی مهندسی باید خیلی تلاش کنی و با سواد باشی تا راحت کار گیرت بیاد.
اما فکر میکنم تو رشته ی حسابداری فرصت شغلی راحتتر و بیشتر باشه چون تقریبا همه ی مغازه ها و کارخونه ها و درمانگاهها و... به حسابدار نیاز دارن.
البته تو حسابداریم اگه دنبال حقوق بالا و کارخونه های خوب هستی باید خیلی خوب باشی.

----------


## amirhesam

اره معلومه كه هر چه قدر بهتر باشي پول بيشتري ميگيري.

از لحاظ شهربه مثلا برق ترمي يك ميليونه؟!! اخه ميگن نزديك سه ميليون هستش شهريه!!

----------


## amirhesam

اين پول شهريه واسم خيلي مهمه

----------


## khaan

> اين پول شهريه واسم خيلي مهمه


شهریه واست مهمه برو دولتی بخون

----------


## amirhesam

منم دارم واسه همين جان ميدم ولي اونور هم ميخوام بدونم

----------


## amirhesam

كسي نيست؟!!!

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان يه چندتا سوال مهم دارممن رشته رياضي هستم دارم واسه دانشگاه گيلان ميخونم ولي دارم اون طرف قضيه هم نگاه ميكنم كه اگه قبول نشم ازاد شرايطش چي هست حالا اولين سوالم:١- از بين رشته هاي برق و كامپيوتر و حسابداري نسبت به درامد و فرصت شغلي به ترتيب كدومشون خوبه؟٢- گيرم دولتي قبول نشدم رفتم ازاد شهريه هاي رشته بالا رو بي زحمت بگيندمتون گرم بد جور ذهنمو مشغول كرده



1- هر سه رشته های خوبی ان اولویت برق و کامپیوتر هست
2- شهریه ازاد حدود یه تومن ترمی

بنا به علاقت برو نه درامد

----------


## amirhesam

واقعا يه تومنه؟؟!!! حتي رشته هاي فني؟؟ پس اينايي كه ميگن نزديك ٢ ميليونه چي؟!!

----------


## artim

> واقعا يه تومنه؟؟!!! حتي رشته هاي فني؟؟ پس اينايي كه ميگن نزديك ٢ ميليونه چي؟!!



رشته های فنی حدود یه تومنه
بالا یه تومن رشته های پیراپزشکیه

----------


## amirhesam

مطمئني داداش؟!!! بعضي ها ميگن دو سه ميليون!!!

----------


## nahid

برو حسابداری دولتی . همه جا حسابدار میخواد . بیکاری تو کامپیوتر زیاده. برقو نمیدونم

----------


## Defne

> سلام دوستان يه چندتا سوال مهم دارممن رشته رياضي هستم دارم واسه دانشگاه گيلان ميخونم ولي دارم اون طرف قضيه هم نگاه ميكنم كه اگه قبول نشم ازاد شرايطش چي هست حالا اولين سوالم:١- از بين رشته هاي برق و كامپيوتر و حسابداري نسبت به درامد و فرصت شغلي به ترتيب كدومشون خوبه؟٢- گيرم دولتي قبول نشدم رفتم ازاد شهريه هاي رشته بالا رو بي زحمت بگيندمتون گرم بد جور ذهنمو مشغول كرده



منتقل شد به بخش مناسب

عنوان ویرایش شد

دوستان لطفا برای موضوع جدید از عنوان مناسب استفاده کنید و در انجمن مربوطه ایجاد کنید

----------


## amirhesam

کسه دیگه ای نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

